# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Cần tiền đầu tư, kinh doanh, gia đình bán gấp mảnh đất 5.870m2 đất mt đường dương công khi, hóc môn

## quocbds1988

Khu vực: Bán đất tại Đường Dương Công Khi - Huyện Hóc Môn - Hồ Chí Minh Giá: 10 triệu/m² Diện tích: 5870m²
Thông tin mô tả
Cần tiền đầu tư, kinh doanh, gia đình bán gấp mảnh đất 5.870m2 đất MT Đường Dương Công Khi, Hóc Môn (toàn bộ đã lên thổ cư).

Lô đất nằm ngay mặt tiền, thuận lợi cho việc đi lại, buôn bán, làm ăn kinh doanh.

Giá: 10.000.000 đồng/m2.

----------

